Ask HN: Previous wantentrepreneurs, what made you finally start a company? - Gooblebrai
======
smarri
I always felt like I was biding my time and not in a rush. Finally something
changed in me that made me realise that the time is now. It wasn't an external
change in the market or in an opportunity, but just knowing that this is what
I want to do and it's time.

------
Khelavaster
Like most people who start companies, I imagine: It was more economical to
process contracts on a business-to-business basis than a W-2 basis.

